# Not gaining weight



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.

I have 5 week old twins. One has put on lots of weight, and the other has started to lose weight!

She has been increasing her weight slowly, but when I weighted her today, she's lost weight? I'm currently ff every 3 hours (waking sometimes), and giving her infocol (sometimes sick after feeds when she burps). Shall I start feeding her every 2 hours?

Thanks. 

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi daisy, I think you need some gp or health visitor input, she shouldn't be loosing weight if she is formula feeding well, what did they say at baby clinic when you took her to be weighed??

Nic
Xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Is there anyone else I can ask? I haven't got access to a gp or hv.

She is taking between 70ml and 120ml each feed, every 3 hours. Yesterday she drank around 700mk in 24 hours.

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

What is her weight currently, are you not in uk?

Nic
Xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Not currently.

I've just bought her a nuk bottle to see if that makes a difference. I'm wondering if its because she's quite sick during feeds when she brings up wind?

She is currently 7lb 6oz. 

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

She is getting more than adequate milk for her weight, if she's bringing up quite a lot of milk it maybe reflux in which case she would need something like gaviscon but this would need to be prescribed,

When you have weighed her is it on your own scales at home, and the same set each time?

Nic
Xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok thank you. I'll see if dh can get some at the pharmacy?

Shall I stop her infocol and see if that helps?

Yes, I've been weighing her where we are staying, on the same scales.

Xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Where are you currently based?? I know in the uk it's has to be prescribed, infacol is more for wind, is she bringing alot of milk up after her feeds? Because she is having almost double her milk requirement for a 24 hr period
So she still should be gaining weight even if she is vomiting

Nic
Xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

She seems to burp and then be sick after. I've started burping her every couple of minutes. This morning she was sick as I was feeding her. She's had 3 feeds so far today, and she has taken 250ml.

She wasn't sick on her last feed which was 60ml.

Xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I've just tried her again on the nuk bottle and she's drank 90ml (in an hour). No sick just yet......


Could it be that she is just too gassy and that's causing her to be sick and thus, losing a little weight?

Thanks for your help _ really appreciate it. Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's not a problem I don't mind at all, it could be or like I say it could be reflux, after feeding trying keeping her in an upright position for a while which may help to reduce the vomits 

Nic
Xx


----------

